# A -W inside Schools



## dotty999

things you see in schools


A - Art class


----------



## cwwozniak

B - Blackboards


----------



## dotty999

C - Caretaker


----------



## cwwozniak

D - Doors


----------



## dotty999

E - Entrance Hall


----------



## cwwozniak

F - Flags

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

G - Games lesson

Hi Chuck!


----------



## joe957

H - Homework


----------



## joe957

I - Ice (cafeteria)


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## joe957

K - Kitchen


----------



## joe957

L - Lounge (teacher)


----------



## dotty999

L - Library


----------



## cwwozniak

M - Musical Instruments


----------



## dotty999

N - Netball coach


----------



## cwwozniak

O - Oven


----------



## dotty999

P -Prefect


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - Quizzes


----------



## dotty999

R - Refectory


----------



## joe957

S - Students


----------



## dotty999

T -Teachers


----------



## joe957

U - Uniforms


----------



## joe957

V - Venetian Blinds


----------



## joe957

W - Water Fountain


----------



## joe957

X - Xylophone. (Music Class)


----------



## cwwozniak

If we are going A -Z, then ...

Y - Yardstick

If we are going A - W, per Dotty's selection of thread title ...

A - Addition table


----------



## dotty999

joe957 said:


> X - Xylophone. (Music Class)


joe, would you please refrain from making more than one entry at a time and allow others to reply, thanks

B - Blackboard


----------



## Cookiegal

Chalk.


----------



## dotty999

Dormitory


----------



## cwwozniak

E - Exit signs


----------



## dotty999

F - French teacher


----------



## cwwozniak

G - Grade books


----------



## dotty999

History class


----------



## cwwozniak

I - Instructors


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## cwwozniak

K - Keyboard


----------



## dotty999

L - Library


----------



## cwwozniak

M - Mathematics teacher

Hello Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

N - News room

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

O - Open books


----------



## dotty999

P - Prefects


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - QWERTY Keyboard


----------



## dotty999

R - Religious instruction class


----------



## cwwozniak

S - Storybooks


----------



## dotty999

T - Teachers


----------



## cwwozniak

U - Undergraduate students


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vice principal


----------



## cwwozniak

W - Wide ruled paper


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox copier


----------



## cwwozniak

Y - Yellow highlighter


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zero tolerance


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alphabet


----------



## cwwozniak

B - Books


----------



## dotty999

C - Corridors


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Drama class


----------



## cwwozniak

E - Eraser


----------



## dotty999

F - Forum


----------



## cwwozniak

G - Gyroscope


----------



## dotty999

H - Housemasters


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## cwwozniak

J - Jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - Lessons


----------



## 2twenty2

M - math set


----------



## dotty999

N - netball


----------



## cwwozniak

O - odors


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Parent


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - Quarterly report card


----------



## dotty999

R - Refectory


----------



## cwwozniak

S - Security cameras


----------



## dotty999

T - Timetables


----------



## cwwozniak

U - University recruiters


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - word processor


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yard


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippered pencil case


----------



## dotty999

A - Applied science lesson


----------



## 2twenty2

B - binder


----------



## dotty999

C - classroom


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drafting desk


----------



## cwwozniak

E - Extra credit homework


----------



## dotty999

French teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graduation gown


----------



## dotty999

History class


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink bottle


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge learned


----------



## cwwozniak

L - Lockers


----------



## dotty999

M - Masters


----------



## 2twenty2

N - ninth grade


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil sharpener


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - Quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - Religious instruction


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stencil


----------



## cwwozniak

T - Tutors


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## cwwozniak

V = Venn diagrams


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window poster


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Apple


----------



## 2twenty2

B - black board


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## cwwozniak

E - English Grammar books


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## cwwozniak

G - Gym teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hallway


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkwells


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## dotty999

K - key holder


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lavatory


----------



## dotty999

M - Maths Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

N - ninth grade


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - parent teacher meeting


----------



## dotty999

Q - quick typing course


----------



## 2twenty2

Room divider


----------



## cwwozniak

S - stapler


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trapezoid


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## dotty999

W - work station


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Alphabet blocks


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

D - dormitory


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exit


----------



## cwwozniak

F - Fire drills


----------



## dotty999

G - Geography lesson


----------



## cwwozniak

H - Hot lunches


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indoor pool


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - key ring


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map


----------



## cwwozniak

N - Notebooks


----------



## dotty999

O - orchestra


----------



## cwwozniak

P - Pipe cleaners


----------



## dotty999

Q - quarry tiled floors


----------



## cwwozniak

R - Research papers


----------



## dotty999

S - Satchels


----------



## cwwozniak

T - Tape dispenser


----------



## dotty999

U - Uniforms


----------



## cwwozniak

V - Vestibule


----------



## dotty999

W - Workshops


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Apple computers


----------



## dotty999

B - Benches


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk board


----------



## cwwozniak

D - Dunce cap


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## cwwozniak

F - Forms


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graduation ceremony


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink bottle


----------



## cwwozniak

J - Junior


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## cwwozniak

L- Lab coat


----------



## dotty999

M - masters


----------



## 2twenty2

N - numbers


----------



## TulsaRose

O - organ


----------



## 2twenty2

P - principle


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## TulsaRose

R - radiators


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## TulsaRose

T - tablets


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undergrad


----------



## TulsaRose

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writing tablet


----------



## TulsaRose

X - Xerox machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youngsters


----------



## TulsaRose

Z - zero tolerance policy


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apple (for the teacher)


----------



## TulsaRose

B - Biology Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

C - classroom


----------



## dotty999

D - dormitory


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exit sign


----------



## dotty999

F - forums


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass petri dish


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kindergarten


----------



## TulsaRose

L - lunch lady


----------



## 2twenty2

M - math teacher


----------



## TulsaRose

N - Nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - Ordained minister


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pupil


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubics cube


----------



## TulsaRose

S - scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - triangle


----------



## TulsaRose

U - ukulele


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - Workstation


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox copier


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yard


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeta


----------



## dotty999

A - anatomy books


----------



## TulsaRose

B - basketball court


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## TulsaRose

E - elevators


----------



## dotty999

F - form teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grads


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## TulsaRose

I - ink


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## TulsaRose

K - keyboards


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laboratory


----------



## TulsaRose

M - metal detectors


----------



## dotty999

N - notice board


----------



## 2twenty2

O - old atlas


----------



## dotty999

P - prefects badge


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - report card


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior


----------



## dotty999

T - timetable


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB thumb drive


----------



## shardul

V - Van


----------



## dotty999

W - Writing desk


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X guard (crossing guard)


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardstick


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ziploc sandwich bag


----------



## dotty999

A - art classroom


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book case


----------



## dotty999

C - chalk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desk top computer


----------



## dotty999

E - exam paper


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## cwwozniak

K - keys


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lined paper


----------



## cwwozniak

M - Multiplication Table


----------



## 2twenty2

N - ninth grade


----------



## cwwozniak

O - Official forms


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paper punch


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## cwwozniak

R - Ramps


----------



## 2twenty2

S - staples


----------



## dotty999

T - tutors


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undergraduate


----------



## dotty999

V - vending machines


----------



## cwwozniak

W - Walls


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

y - year book


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't get it. If the name of the thread is "A-W ...", why are you posting X and Y entries? Color me puzzled ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

drat! double drat and a dang thrown in! I'm that used to A to Z threads, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Gr3iz

Calm down, dear. It's not a big deal. I've done worse. (And you've been right there to point it out to me!)
A - algebra book


----------



## cwwozniak

B - boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cafeteria


----------



## cwwozniak

D - diplomas


----------



## dotty999

D - exercise book


----------



## cwwozniak

F - flashcards 

Dotty, you confused me for a moment, but I am easily confused.


----------



## dotty999

G - geography books

then that makes at least two of us


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> D - exercise book


Getting enough sleep these days, dear? ;-)

H - hallways


----------



## cwwozniak

I - ink


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> Getting enough sleep these days, dear? ;-)
> 
> H - hallways


obviously not!

J - janitor's office


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - lesson books


----------



## cwwozniak

M - markers


----------



## Gr3iz

N - narcotics (in many schools!)

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

O - Oak paddle (for the ones using the narcotics)

Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

P -pens


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## cwwozniak

R - rubber bands


----------



## dotty999

S - satchels


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher's lounge


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetables in the lunchroom


----------



## dotty999

W - workstations


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auditorium


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## cwwozniak

C - cheerleaders


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-mail


----------



## cwwozniak

F - Framed photos


----------



## dotty999

G - Geography books


----------



## cwwozniak

H - Hallways


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Junior High uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kickball


----------



## poochee

L - lunchroom


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine (national geographic)


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse/School


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oboe (in the band room)


----------



## poochee

P - Physical Education


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## poochee

R - rest room


----------



## cwwozniak

S - slate


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - ventilation


----------



## poochee

W - water fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox machine


----------



## poochee

Y - yard goods (in sewing class)


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art class


----------



## poochee

B - basket ball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - classroom


----------



## cwwozniak

D - Dry erase markers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - english teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flag


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geography teacher


----------



## cwwozniak

H - history teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrial arts teacher


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## dotty999

k - kitchen


----------



## poochee

L - Lab


----------



## dotty999

M - music room


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - oratory


----------



## Gr3iz

P - PTA meeting


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarterback, football team


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rest rooms


----------



## 2twenty2

S - science lab classroom


----------



## cwwozniak

T - test tubes


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB thumb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetables (in the cafeteria)


----------



## poochee

W - water fountain


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Arithmetic books


----------



## poochee

B - Bat


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

C - class register


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doors


----------



## poochee

E - English class


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## poochee

G - Geography Class


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keyboard


----------



## cwwozniak

L - Language lab


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mirror


----------



## dotty999

N - Nit nurse!


----------



## cwwozniak

O - Oval running track

Hello Dotty!


----------



## poochee

P - Pool


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - Quadrangle


----------



## dotty999

R - Rounders bat

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

S - science class


----------



## cwwozniak

T - Team (football, basketball, swimming, track, etc.) photo


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## poochee

V - volley ball


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Anti-bullying poster


----------



## poochee

B - basement


----------



## 2twenty2

C - calendar


----------



## cwwozniak

D - drum


----------



## poochee

E - Engineering class


----------



## dotty999

F - French lessons


----------



## poochee

G - games


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## poochee

I - IBM PC


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jack & Jill story book


----------



## cwwozniak

K - Kidney stew (Not a big seller in the school cafeteria)


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lasagna (big seller in school cafeteria)


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notebook


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - photos


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restroom


----------



## dotty999

S - sports hall


----------



## poochee

T- Teacher


----------



## dotty999

U - Uniforms


----------



## poochee

V - vacation from


----------



## 2twenty2

W - washroom


----------



## cwwozniak

A - absence excuse note


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox copier


----------



## Gr3iz

B - broom


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth councilor


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clocks

Hey knuck! I'm not ignoring your posts, but the title of the thread is "A-W ...", so I thought we didn't use X, Y or Z ...


----------



## cwwozniak

D - Double secret probation


----------



## dotty999

E - education plan


----------



## Gr3iz

F - F (bad grade)


----------



## cwwozniak

G - Graduate students


----------



## Gr3iz

H - happy faces


----------



## cwwozniak

I - ID badges


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jump ropes


----------



## cwwozniak

K - khaki uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecture halls


----------



## poochee

M - Mascot


----------



## Gr3iz

N - numbers and letters


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Office (Principle's)


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photography club


----------



## poochee

Q - Q-tips ... can be used as paint brushes


----------



## cwwozniak

R - Roget's Thesaurus


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## poochee

T - tablet


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valedictorian


----------



## cwwozniak

W - Water closet


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletic supporter


----------



## dotty999

B - baseball bats


----------



## poochee

C - cafeteria


----------



## Gr3iz

D - desks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## cwwozniak

F - Faculty lounge


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geography books


----------



## cwwozniak

H - Hallways


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IQ tests


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Class


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - library


----------



## cwwozniak

M - Macaroni and cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## poochee

O - office, principals


----------



## cwwozniak

P - Pencils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartz rocks in the geology lab


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber - you all call it an eraser


----------



## cwwozniak

S - Scissors


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrellas (or, as Dotty would call them, brollies) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

V - viola


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water fountain


----------



## poochee

X - extra supplies


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard stick


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art supplies


----------



## dotty999

B - bulletin boards


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cheerleader


----------



## poochee

D - day class


----------



## Gr3iz

E - eraser


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geology lab


----------



## cwwozniak

H - Headmaster 

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

I - inkwell


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergartners 

Hi all!


----------



## poochee

L - Laboratory

Hi!!


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notebook


----------



## dotty999

O - office

Hi all!


----------



## cwwozniak

P - paste

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## 2twenty2

R - raspberry pi


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## poochee

T - teacher's lounge


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassmen


----------



## poochee

V - Valedictorian


----------



## cwwozniak

W - whiteboard


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art supplies


----------



## cwwozniak

B - blue ink-pens


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk board


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dormitory


----------



## cwwozniak

E - empty classroom


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## dotty999

G - geography maps


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ink well


----------



## cwwozniak

J - jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Gr3iz

K - keyboard


----------



## dotty999

L - laboratory


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metal detector


----------



## poochee

N - net (tennis)


----------



## 2twenty2

O - old world map


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pen/pencil set


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - quiz sheets


----------



## poochee

R - recess


----------



## dotty999

S - stationery cupboard


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tables


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undergrad


----------



## Gr3iz

V - ventilation system


----------



## cwwozniak

W - Windows


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auditorium


----------



## cwwozniak

B - book reports


----------



## Gr3iz

C - charts


----------



## cwwozniak

D - dodgeball balls


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear muffs


----------



## dotty999

F - friends


----------



## Gr3iz

G - girls


----------



## poochee

H - high school


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inquisitive students


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese bonsai tree


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## poochee

L - Latin Class


----------



## dotty999

M - maths books


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkins


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - PTA meeting


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Readin'/'Ritin'/'Rithmetic -- The three "R"s ...


----------



## 2twenty2

S - science lab


----------



## poochee

T - team


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wash rooms


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Alphabet blocks


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boys bathrooms


----------



## cwwozniak

C - copying machine


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doors


----------



## poochee

E - English Class


----------



## Gr3iz

F - French class


----------



## cwwozniak

G - geometry books


----------



## Gr3iz

H - history class


----------



## cwwozniak

I - Ibuprofen (in the nurse's office)


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailbait (in the classrooms) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

K - kissing (outside the classroom)


----------



## Gr3iz

L - listening (occasionally)


----------



## 2twenty2

M - milk


----------



## cwwozniak

N - noisy cafeteria


----------



## Gr3iz

O - onion rings


----------



## cwwozniak

P - piano


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartz crystals


----------



## cwwozniak

R - rulers


----------



## dotty999

S - students


----------



## poochee

T - Tutor


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## poochee

V - Valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - wastepaper baskets


----------



## Gr3iz

A - A (the grade, the highest mark)


----------



## cwwozniak

B - ballpoint pen


----------



## Gr3iz

C - calculator


----------



## poochee

D - dance class


----------



## Gr3iz

E - easel


----------



## dotty999

F - french teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garbage cans


----------



## cwwozniak

H - homeroom


----------



## Gr3iz

I - in-school suspension


----------



## cwwozniak

j - Junior varsity team


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kickball


----------



## cwwozniak

L - locker room


----------



## dotty999

M - maths teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - napkins (in the cafeteria)


----------



## poochee

O - obey (the teacher)


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber band


----------



## poochee

S - Secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transcript


----------



## poochee

U - university


----------



## Gr3iz

V - visitors


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## poochee

X - extra homework


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alphabet


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## poochee

C - cafeteria


----------



## dotty999

D - dormitory


----------



## Gr3iz

E - education


----------



## dotty999

F - form teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade book

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

H - history book

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ideas


----------



## dotty999

J - journals


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - latin lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - math club


----------



## dotty999

N - news bulletins


----------



## 2twenty2

O - open book exam


----------



## cwwozniak

P - polished floors


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiche recipe (in home economics class)


----------



## poochee

R - room


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scissors


----------



## cwwozniak

T - tassels 
(Attached either on top of mortarboard caps, during graduation, or somewhere else at schools for strip tease dancers)


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper case letters


----------



## poochee

V - volley ball


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wisdom


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox copier


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple (for the teacher)


----------



## cwwozniak

B - band uniforms

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chess club


----------



## cwwozniak

D - dining hall


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school


----------



## poochee

F - football practice


----------



## 2twenty2

G - good marks


----------



## Gr3iz

H - happy students (at least on the last day of school!)


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - Latin lessons


----------



## 2twenty2

M - math teacher


----------



## dotty999

N - notice board


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## dotty999

P - pencils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quadrilateral


----------



## poochee

R - rally


----------



## 2twenty2

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella stands


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice principal


----------



## poochee

W - wall clock


----------



## Gr3iz

A - abacus


----------



## poochee

B - Biology class


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner lady


----------



## poochee

E - English Class


----------



## dotty999

F - form teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnasium


----------



## 2twenty2

H - HP computer


----------



## cwwozniak

I - iPad computers


----------



## 2twenty2

J - java


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsacks


----------



## cwwozniak

L - light bulbs


----------



## Gr3iz

M - monitors


----------



## cwwozniak

N - notebook filler paper


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oak desks


----------



## 2twenty2

P - photos


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quill


----------



## poochee

R - restroom


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scrap book


----------



## cwwozniak

T - team mascot


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb thumb drive


----------



## cwwozniak

V - voting booths (some schools in the USA are also polling places)


----------



## 2twenty2

W - white board


----------



## cwwozniak

A - aquarium


----------



## poochee

B - baseball field


----------



## cwwozniak

C - calculus books


----------



## dotty999

D - dance lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ethics training


----------



## 2twenty2

F - friendly teachers


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glue sticks


----------



## poochee

H - History Class


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ink cartridges


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jack & Jill book


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## 2twenty2

M - markers


----------



## dotty999

N - netball


----------



## poochee

O - office


----------



## dotty999

P - professor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality teachers


----------



## poochee

R - racquetball


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spiral notebooks


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Union (teacher's)


----------



## dotty999

V - volley ball


----------



## poochee

W - word study


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art supplies


----------



## dotty999

B - Bible class


----------



## Gr3iz

C - calendar


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - easels


----------



## poochee

F - faculty


----------



## dotty999

G - geography maps


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairnets


----------



## cwwozniak

I - ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Junior R. O. T. C.


----------



## cwwozniak

K - kid safe scissors


----------



## poochee

L - Laboratory


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mystery meat (for lunch)


----------



## cwwozniak

N - non-slip floor cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Olympic-size pool


----------



## poochee

P - parochial school


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quadruplets (in the same grade)


----------



## cwwozniak

R - red pencils


----------



## Gr3iz

S - SATs


----------



## cwwozniak

T - test timer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergrads


----------



## cwwozniak

V - vacant classrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

W - walls


----------



## poochee

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Apple computers


----------



## poochee

B - baseball


----------



## cwwozniak

C - coat hooks


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dress code


----------



## cwwozniak

E - emergency exits


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire drills


----------



## cwwozniak

G - grammar books


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headmaster


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwells


----------



## poochee

J - juice at lunch


----------



## Gr3iz

K - keys


----------



## dotty999

L - leather bound books


----------



## Gr3iz

M - markers


----------



## poochee

N - notebooks


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## poochee

P - pencil


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## poochee

R - roster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spiral bound notebook


----------



## poochee

T - telephone


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vaccines (at least they did when I was a kid)


----------



## cwwozniak

W - white chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

A - accreditation


----------



## dotty999

B - bibles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chalk dust


----------



## poochee

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - education


----------



## cwwozniak

F - French fries


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glass doors


----------



## poochee

H - history book


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwells


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jackets


----------



## dotty999

K - kit bag


----------



## cwwozniak

L - linoleum floors


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notebook


----------



## dotty999

O -office


----------



## poochee

P - pointer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - qualms (prior to a test)


----------



## dotty999

R - register


----------



## poochee

S - semester


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trimester


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - whistle


----------



## poochee

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alarm system


----------



## poochee

B - baseball practice


----------



## cwwozniak

C - caps and gowns


----------



## poochee

D - dame-school


----------



## cwwozniak

E - entrance exams


----------



## poochee

F - food preparation


----------



## dotty999

G - geography books


----------



## poochee

H - heating system


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## cwwozniak

J - janitor's closet


----------



## dotty999

K - key cupboard


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lectern


----------



## poochee

M - map


----------



## cwwozniak

N - "NO SMOKING" signs


----------



## poochee

O - obey rules


----------



## cwwozniak

P - posters


----------



## poochee

Q - quintet (music class)


----------



## dotty999

R - report card


----------



## poochee

S - Sophomore


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tape dispensers


----------



## poochee

U - university


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity football team


----------



## poochee

W - word study


----------



## cwwozniak

A - ACT test


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Braille text books


----------



## cwwozniak

C - carbon paper

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dustless eraser

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

E - erasable markers


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fish sticks


----------



## cwwozniak

G - gold stars


----------



## Gr3iz

H - holidays


----------



## cwwozniak

I - index cards


----------



## poochee

J - job training


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knitting training (in Home Ec)


----------



## cwwozniak

L - landline phone


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mechanical drawing class


----------



## cwwozniak

N - night classes


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrics classes


----------



## dotty999

P - prefects


----------



## poochee

Q - questions answered


----------



## Gr3iz

R - report cards


----------



## poochee

S - soccer game


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher's aids


----------



## poochee

U - University


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vials


----------



## cwwozniak

W - waxed floors


----------



## poochee

X - Xerox machine


----------



## dotty999

Y - yardstick


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo trip


----------



## dotty999

A - art class


----------



## Gr3iz

B - blackboard


----------



## poochee

C - classroom project


----------



## Gr3iz

D - driver's ed


----------



## poochee

E - elocution class


----------



## cwwozniak

F - fire drills


----------



## poochee

G - geometry class


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hall monitors


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## poochee

K - kindergarten


----------



## Gr3iz

L - librarian


----------



## poochee

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notebook


----------



## poochee

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - principal's office


----------



## poochee

Q - quarantine


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rulers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scalpel


----------



## Gr3iz

T - therapists


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice principal


----------



## poochee

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletes


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - children


----------



## poochee

D - dance class


----------



## Gr3iz

E - extra credit


----------



## poochee

F - failure


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grades


----------



## poochee

H - high school


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IQ testing


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - Latin books


----------



## poochee

M - marker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse's office


----------



## poochee

O - oboe


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pencil box


----------



## poochee

Q - quiet in classroom


----------



## dotty999

R - rest room


----------



## poochee

S - science class


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## poochee

V - vacation


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wireless access points


----------



## poochee

X - extra credit


----------



## Gr3iz

A - after school programs


----------



## poochee

B - B grade


----------



## dotty999

C - class room


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dean of admissions


----------



## dotty999

E - education office


----------



## Gr3iz

F - first aid


----------



## poochee

G - Geometry


----------



## Gr3iz

H - history


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - kindergarten


----------



## Gr3iz

L - librarian


----------



## poochee

M - middle school


----------



## Gr3iz

N - new math


----------



## poochee

O - 0ffice


----------



## Gr3iz

P - petty


----------



## poochee

Q - quiz


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rest rooms


----------



## poochee

S - seats


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typewriters


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## poochee

V - Valedictorian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warning bell


----------



## poochee

X - xmas vacation


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auditorium


----------



## poochee

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cheerleaders


----------



## poochee

D - dormitory


----------



## Gr3iz

E - eraser


----------



## poochee

F - fire drill


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnasium


----------



## poochee

I - illustrate


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - kindergarten


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law school


----------



## poochee

M - masters degree


----------



## Gr3iz

N - ninth grade


----------



## poochee

O - open book


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pointer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R - recital


----------



## poochee

S - Singing


----------



## dotty999

T - tea trolley


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella bags



dotty999 said:


> T - tea trolley


I guess I shouldn't be surprised, for a British school ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

exactly!

V - vests, what we had to wear when we played netball fyi


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling mat


----------



## dotty999

X - xylophone class


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apple (for the teacher)

Isn't this your own game, dear? We don't do "X" ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

B - book shelf


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Catholic school


----------



## poochee

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - education


----------



## poochee

F - fencing class


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> A is for apple (for the teacher)
> 
> Isn't this your own game, dear? We don't do "X" ... ;-)


I can change the rules if I feel the need

G - geography maps


----------



## Gr3iz

H - health class


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - karate (school)


----------



## poochee

L - Latin class


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Network


----------



## poochee

O - Office


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## poochee

Q - questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

R - report card


----------



## poochee

S - semester


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trimester


----------



## poochee

U - Underline


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## poochee

W - water fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

A - administration office


----------



## poochee

B - Basement


----------



## dotty999

C - chalk


----------



## poochee

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E - easel


----------



## dotty999

F - form aka bench


----------



## poochee

G - grade point average


----------



## dotty999

H - hard backed books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence


----------



## poochee

J - javascript


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## poochee

M - math major


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nervous students (prior to a test)


----------



## poochee

O - objective test


----------



## Gr3iz

P - PTA meeting


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter back


----------



## Gr3iz

R - recorder (that annoying sounding instrument kids always play)


----------



## poochee

S - science class


----------



## dotty999

T - timetable


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## dotty999

V - vending machine


----------



## poochee

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

A - addition


----------



## poochee

B - book case


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chess club


----------



## poochee

D - dormitory


----------



## Gr3iz

E - early dismissal


----------



## poochee

F - Faculty


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geometry


----------



## poochee

H - history


----------



## Gr3iz

I - incomplete


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsacks


----------



## poochee

L - laptop computer


----------



## dotty999

M - Maths book


----------



## poochee

N - nanny class


----------



## dotty999

O - orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playground


----------



## poochee

Q - quarterback


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reader


----------



## poochee

S - semester


----------



## Gr3iz

T - t-square


----------



## poochee

U - university


----------



## Gr3iz

V - verbs


----------



## poochee

W - waste basket


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art class


----------



## poochee

B - basketball


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chemistry lab


----------



## poochee

D - Dentistry


----------



## dotty999

E - economics class


----------



## Gr3iz

F - failing grade


----------



## dotty999

G - Geography map


----------



## poochee

H - History class


----------



## dotty999

I - infant class


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jumping rope


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Latin


----------



## poochee

M - map


----------



## dotty999

N - nit nurse!


----------



## Gr3iz

O - operator


----------



## dotty999

P - playground


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum physics


----------



## poochee

R - reading


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trombone lessons


----------



## dotty999

U - uniform


----------



## poochee

V - Vice-principal


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academy


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> N - nit nurse!


...


----------



## poochee

B - books


----------



## Cheecob

c - classes


----------



## poochee

D - dormitory


----------



## dotty999

E - english lessons

pooch, our schools used to have a nit nurse who visited often to check our heads, not much point checking mine, it's empty!


----------



## Gr3iz

<biting tongue>

F - frog dissection


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map

good idea O wise one!


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horticulture


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> E - english lessons
> 
> pooch, our schools used to have a nit nurse who visited often to check our heads, not much point checking mine, it's empty!


...


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inspirational messages


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Dance Class


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knapsack


----------



## dotty999

L - latin books


----------



## Gr3iz

M - middle school principal


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oscilloscope


----------



## poochee

P - parent teacher meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterly grade


----------



## poochee

R - reading class


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spiral notebook


----------



## dotty999

T - teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassmen


----------



## poochee

V - valedictorian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writing tablet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox copier


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple (for the teacher)


----------



## poochee

B - baseball field


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clocks


----------



## poochee

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - education


----------



## poochee

F - favorite subject


----------



## HOBOcs

G - Guidance Counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school year book


----------



## poochee

I - instructions


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jewish holidays


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lavatory


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nap mats


----------



## poochee

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychology class


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter back


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## poochee

S - scholarship


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typewriters


----------



## dotty999

U - union rep


----------



## poochee

V - vacation break


----------



## Gr3iz

W - weather lab


----------



## poochee

X - xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academics


----------



## poochee

B - baseball game


----------



## Gr3iz

C - copiers


----------



## poochee

D - dental school


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator


----------



## poochee

F - French class


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geology class


----------



## poochee

H - hall monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ink


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Poochee!

L - laptop


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metric system

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nutella sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrics


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paper clip


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rest room


----------



## Gr3iz

S - secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassman


----------



## poochee

P - parking lot


----------



## Gr3iz

P? Poochee, we'd like to see a V instead ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> P? Poochee, we'd like to see a V instead ... ;-)


EEK!


----------



## poochee

V - Valedictorian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wallflowers (at the dances)


----------



## poochee

X - xerox


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youtube video


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoology class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alarm (fire)


----------



## 2twenty2

B - black ink


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairs


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dremel


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronics lab


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## poochee

G - Geography Class


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice machine


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - kindergarten


----------



## 2twenty2

L - locker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meals


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exam


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quill (back in the day)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> quill (back in the day)


yep.

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spelling


----------



## 2twenty2

T - triangle


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underoos (in the lower grades, at least)


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valentine


----------



## poochee

W - water fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## poochee

Y - yard


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algebra


----------



## poochee

B - ballet class


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chart


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doctorate


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## poochee

F - French class


----------



## Gr3iz

G - globe


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hall monitor


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jack and Jill rhyme


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knives (in the cafeteria)


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lined paper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - microphone


----------



## poochee

N - Navel Academy


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office door


----------



## 2twenty2

P - principal


----------



## poochee

Q - questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running in the halls


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stethoscope


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher's pet


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university logo


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteers (in classrooms)


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writer's cramp


----------



## Gr3iz

A - A+ (excellent grade)


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok I'll do -

X - Xerox coppier
Y - yardstick
Z - Z last letter of alphabet


----------



## Gr3iz

Knuck, read the name of the game ... There is no X,Y or Z ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

B - baseball field


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Knuck, read the name of the game ... There is no X,Y or Z ... ;-)


    I just wanted to see if anyone was paying attention. 

C - cafeteria


----------



## Gr3iz

As good an excuse as any ... ;-)

D - drug screening


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exam paper


----------



## poochee

F - Faculty Lounge


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage receptacle


----------



## Gr3iz

H - home economics


----------



## poochee

I - instructions


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locker room


----------



## poochee

M - math class


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nap time


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oscilloscope


----------



## poochee

P - paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quad (outside area enclosed by school walls)


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recess


----------



## poochee

S - Sociology Class









class


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermometer


----------



## poochee

U - University


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetables


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain / cooler


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auditorium


----------



## 2twenty2

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - children


----------



## poochee

D - Dental School


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exam


----------



## dotty999

F - fountain pen


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glue stick


----------



## poochee

H - hallway


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence test


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's room


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge


----------



## poochee

L - Latin class


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mathematics set


----------



## Gr3iz

N - ninth grade


----------



## poochee

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - principal


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterly marking period


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rectangle


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stapler


----------



## poochee

T - trampoline


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassmen


----------



## poochee

V - varsity team


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writing


----------



## poochee

X *- *X-ray training class


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoga


----------



## poochee

Z - zoology class


----------



## HOBOcs

A - Attendance sheet


----------



## Gr3iz

B - band


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cafeteria


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doctorate


----------



## dotty999

E - exercise class


----------



## poochee

F - fire alarm


----------



## dotty999

G - geography book


----------



## poochee

H - Health Education


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwells


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Janitors


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knapsack


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locker combination


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - piano


----------



## poochee

Q - quarterback


----------



## Gr3iz

R - recess


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trigonometry


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## poochee

M - math


----------



## Gr3iz

N - numbers


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pencil case


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen of the prom


----------



## poochee

R - rest room


----------



## dotty999

S - satchels


----------



## HOBOcs

T - Test Results


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wooden desks


----------



## poochee

X - Xray training class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algebraic formulas


----------



## poochee

B - botany class


----------



## dotty999

C - corridors


----------



## poochee

D - day off ill


----------



## HOBOcs

F - fire alarm


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok I'll do E

E - easel


----------



## poochee

G - gym class


----------



## 2twenty2

H - his/hers restroom


----------



## Gr3iz

I - imaginary numbers


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor's room


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsacks


----------



## poochee

L - Latin class


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marching band


----------



## dotty999

N - new books


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers ;-)


----------



## dotty999

P - poetry books


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quadrilaterals


----------



## poochee

R - reading class


----------



## Gr3iz

S - study hall


----------



## 2twenty2

T - track coach


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergraduate student


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vice Principal


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wood shop


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Tech class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art class


----------



## dotty999

B - biology books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cloakroom


----------



## dotty999

D - dance hall


----------



## Gr3iz

E - eraser dust


----------



## poochee

F - fluorescent marker


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graduated beaker


----------



## poochee

H - homework


----------



## Gr3iz

I - information


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teachers


----------



## poochee

L - laboratory


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## poochee

N - next class


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office furniture


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum physics


----------



## dotty999

R - reading room


----------



## poochee

S - see-saw


----------



## dotty999

T - tracing paper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella stand


----------



## poochee

V - Vice Principal


----------



## Gr3iz

W - women's locker room


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray training class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletic department


----------



## poochee

B - baseball field


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clarinet (I actually played this for a year or so in my early school days ...)


----------



## dotty999

D - dormitory

I used to play a recorder!


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exams


----------



## poochee

F - faculty lounge


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geology lab


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jungle gym


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## poochee

L - Laboratory


----------



## dotty999

M - milk monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nerds


----------



## dotty999

O = office


----------



## poochee

P - Parent Teacher Meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quaint little schoolhouse


----------



## poochee

R - rally


----------



## Gr3iz

S - skills


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher's Aide


----------



## Gr3iz

U - utensils in the cafeteria


----------



## poochee

V - vacation


----------



## dotty999

W - workroom


----------



## Gr3iz

A - audio/visual equipment


----------



## poochee

B - basement


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairs


----------



## poochee

D - desks


----------



## dotty999

E - easels

I visited my old school recently which I attended when I was 9 or 10,
brought back lovely memories even though I could only look at it from the outside, straight away I was back in that playground playing ball with my friends, wonderful days!


----------



## Gr3iz

F - failing grade 

I'm not even sure my old school is still there any more ... And I'm not going to drive the 1300 miles to find out! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

G - geography books

wish I was back at school sometimes!


----------



## Gr3iz

H - History class

Back in the day, maybe, but not today!


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's room


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kindergarten teacher


----------



## poochee

L - Latin Book


----------



## dotty999

M - maths books


----------



## poochee

N - nameplate


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oklahoma school board


----------



## poochee

P - piano class


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## dotty999

R - religious books


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarship


----------



## dotty999

T - tutors


----------



## poochee

U - university


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vaccines (at least they used to when I was a kid)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> (at least they used to when I was a kid)


You can remember back that far?

W - writing paper


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> You can remember back that far?
> 
> W - writing paper


...


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - A+ - good grade



knucklehead said:


> You can remember back that far?


I remember shots! ;-) Not something easily forgotten ...
Like that kiss in Kindergarten that I tried to scratch/rub off so hard I drew blood and the teacher sent me to the nurse! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chalk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - digital calculator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electric pencil sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - girls' locker room


----------



## 2twenty2

H - home room


----------



## Gr3iz

I - isosceles triangle


----------



## poochee

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - labratory


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milk money


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nail clipper


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pre-school


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rooms


----------



## 2twenty2

S - snap ring binder


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T-square


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water cooler


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algebraic equations


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book shelf


----------



## dotty999

C- chemistry lesson


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## dotty999

E - English lessons


----------



## poochee

F - fellowship


----------



## dotty999

G - geography maps


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## poochee

I - intermural


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## poochee

K - kick ball


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night classes


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange


----------



## Gr3iz

P - priests (in a Catholic school)


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen of the prom


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rooms


----------



## poochee

S - science class


----------



## 2twenty2

T - triangle


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underclassman


----------



## poochee

V - vacation


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - year book


----------



## Gr3iz

A - air conditioning


----------



## poochee

B - ballet class


----------



## 2twenty2

C - classroom


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama club


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Electrical Shop


----------



## Gr3iz

F - first day of school


----------



## poochee

G - graduation


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hallways


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juveniles


----------



## poochee

K - kindergarten


----------



## 2twenty2

L - leotards


----------



## dotty999

M - music room


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night classes


----------



## 2twenty2

O - open window


----------



## poochee

P - PTA meetings


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restroom


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarship


----------



## poochee

T - teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - unsatisfactory grade


----------



## 2twenty2

V - venus flytrap


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling program


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A - attendance report


----------



## 2twenty2

B - back pack


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clocks on the walls


----------



## dotty999

D - dormitory


----------



## Gr3iz

E - easel


----------



## poochee

F - furniture


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade school


----------



## poochee

H - history class


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Internet


----------



## poochee

J - jump rope


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kindergarten classroom


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mimeograph machine


----------



## dotty999

N - nit nurse!


----------



## Gr3iz

O - offensive line coach (on the football team)


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pool


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## dotty999

R - religious instruction lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sewing classes


----------



## poochee

T - track team


----------



## dotty999

U - union rep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - video camera


----------



## Gr3iz

W - women's showers


----------



## 2twenty2

X - *X* (mark for wrong answer)


----------



## poochee

Y - year book


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero (score on a test)


----------



## poochee

A - alphabet


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## poochee

D - demonstration


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exams


----------



## 2twenty2

F - french fries (cafeteria)


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glass in the doors and windows


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hallway


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IQ testing


----------



## 2twenty2

J - java coding


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## poochee

L - laboratory


----------



## dotty999

M - milk monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neuroscience lab


----------



## dotty999

O - Oral exam


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playground


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q tip


----------



## Gr3iz

R - recess


----------



## 2twenty2

S - school supplies


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T-square


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undergrad


----------



## poochee

V - Valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple (for teacher)


----------



## dotty999

B - botany class


----------



## Gr3iz

C - counting


----------



## dotty999

D - dance hall


----------



## Gr3iz

E - extra credit work


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graffiti


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hoser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior stairwells


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's office


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten class


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magic markers


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## poochee

O - open house


----------



## Gr3iz

P - professor


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

R - responsibilities


----------



## dotty999

S - satchels


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermometer


----------



## poochee

H - heater


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## Gr3iz

????? S - T - H - I????


----------



## dotty999

now I'm muxed ip! 

carrying on from the last correct post - T

uniform


----------



## poochee

..sorry

V - Valedictorian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling team


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - assistant teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chalkboard


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desk top computer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical outlet


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fossil


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnastics


----------



## 2twenty2

H - homeroom


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## poochee

J - jazz lesson


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge


----------



## Gr3iz

L - language arts


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night classes


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil painting


----------



## dotty999

P - paperweight


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reverend


----------



## Gr3iz

S - schoolyard


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truant officer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - USO director


----------



## dotty999

V - vending machine


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Audio/Visual Dep't.


----------



## 2twenty2

B - biology class


----------



## Gr3iz

C - class clown


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desktop computer


----------



## dotty999

E - exam paper


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## dotty999

G - german lesson


----------



## 2twenty2

H - halogen lamp


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - labratory


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Monday mornings


----------



## poochee

N - noon break


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officials


----------



## poochee

P - PTA


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - questions on tests


----------



## poochee

R - report (book)


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarships


----------



## dotty999

T - tracing paper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassman


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vending machine


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling mats


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algebraic formulae


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blonds


----------



## Gr3iz

OK ... ;-)

C - chalk


----------



## poochee

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educators


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan


----------



## dotty999

G - geography maps


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hankie


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent study


----------



## dotty999

J - judo lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten


----------



## dotty999

L - laboratory


----------



## Gr3iz

M - markers


----------



## poochee

N - notebook


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office, principal's


----------



## dotty999

P - printer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reebok shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

S - skirts


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transcript


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergraduate programs


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vandal


----------



## dotty999

W - work station


----------



## Gr3iz

A - air conditioning

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama club


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## Gr3iz

F - French lessons


----------



## dotty999

G - geography book


----------



## Gr3iz

H - history lessons


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese lessons


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - late slip


----------



## Gr3iz

M - math homework


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night class


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramps


----------



## 2twenty2

S - story book


----------



## dotty999

T - teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb thumb drive


----------



## dotty999

V - verb chart


----------



## Gr3iz

W - word lists


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox copier


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art class


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - classmates


----------



## poochee

D - detention


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exit sign


----------



## Gr3iz

F - freshman class


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand piano


----------



## dotty999

H - headmaster's office


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Illinois governor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lip stick


----------



## dotty999

M - maths class


----------



## poochee

N - Night School


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oboe


----------



## Gr3iz

P - prom


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quick drying ink


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - SATs


----------



## 2twenty2

T - teacher's pet


----------



## Gr3iz

U - understanding


----------



## poochee

V -Valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academics


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blog


----------



## Gr3iz

C - crammimg


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## poochee

E - effort


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flagpole


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google map


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel logo on computer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kazoo


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lectern


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## 2twenty2

N - no exit sign


----------



## poochee

O - outside activities


----------



## Gr3iz

P - PTA meeting


----------



## dotty999

Q - quoits


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restroom


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing class


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline


----------



## Gr3iz

U - understanding


----------



## 2twenty2

V - van


----------



## Gr3iz

W - work


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abacus


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## 2twenty2

C - C+ grade


----------



## dotty999

D - desk


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Excellent! (Teacher's remark on test paper)


----------



## dotty999

F - forms


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass tube


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internal combustion engine


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's office


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maps


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## poochee

O - open book test


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - question mark


----------



## 2twenty2

R - roll call


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## 2twenty2

T - turban


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virtual classroom


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writing pad


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone Class


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yearbook


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alphabet


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chocolate


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E - e-learning


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foolscap


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - homeroom


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridges


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jars


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsacks


----------



## poochee

L - Latin class


----------



## dotty999

M - monitors


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neoprene cellphone cover


----------



## Gr3iz

O - open classrooms


----------



## dotty999

P - prefects badge


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum mechanics


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - solarium


----------



## dotty999

T - text books


----------



## Gr3iz

U - unabridged books


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vitamins


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Associate of Science degree


----------



## poochee

B - baseball practice


----------



## Gr3iz

C - car drop-off lane


----------



## poochee

D - dormitory


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exam


----------



## Gr3iz

F - freshman class


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - japanese tiny tree (bonsai)


----------



## dotty999

K - keys


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locks


----------



## poochee

M - math test


----------



## Gr3iz

N - ninth grade


----------



## poochee

O - Optometrist School


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality education


----------



## poochee

R - rest room


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social studies


----------



## dotty999

T - teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergrad


----------



## 2twenty2

V - V (roman numeral)


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wristwatch


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

A - American history


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## poochee

C - class rooms


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emergency exits


----------



## dotty999

F - forms aka benches

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnasium

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Ironman83.

I= IT class room

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese language class


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen


----------



## dotty999

L - latin books


----------



## 2twenty2

M - math teacher


----------



## dotty999

N - newspapers


----------



## poochee

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychiatrist


----------



## HyperHenry

Quiet


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## HyperHenry

Times tables


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## HyperHenry

W - World maps


----------



## Gr3iz

A - abacus


----------



## dotty999

B - biology classroom


----------



## Gr3iz

C - coach


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drugs


----------



## poochee

E - exam


----------



## 2twenty2

F - friend


----------



## dotty999

G - geography books


----------



## Gr3iz

H - homework


----------



## dotty999

I - ink


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen equipment


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lessons


----------



## dotty999

M - meal trays


----------



## Gr3iz

N - ninth grade


----------



## HyperHenry

office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - principal


----------



## poochee

Q - quarterback


----------



## HyperHenry

Recess


----------



## dotty999

S - satchels


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb thumb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice principal


----------



## dotty999

W - wash bags

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletic department

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

B - botany books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chess club


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner bell


----------



## Gr3iz

E - early dismissal


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glee club


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## HyperHenry

I - ipods


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's office


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maps


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse's office


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opportunity


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stencils


----------



## 2twenty2

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella stand


----------



## HyperHenry

V = vowels


----------



## Gr3iz

W - word lists


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox toner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alphabet


----------



## dotty999

B - blazers


----------



## HyperHenry

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drawing paper


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flagpole


----------



## dotty999

G - graph paper


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot babe


----------



## poochee

I - ink well


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jumping rope


----------



## HyperHenry

K - kindergarteners


----------



## poochee

L - lesson plan


----------



## Grey03

M-Moldings


----------



## 2twenty2

N - news clips


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - question and answer session


----------



## Gr3iz

R - responsibilities


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Grey03

T-Topnotcher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella stand


----------



## Grey03

V-Vowels


----------



## dotty999

W - washroom


----------



## Gr3iz

A - applied physics


----------



## HyperHenry

B - bleachers


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cooking class


----------



## dotty999

D - dormitory


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronics


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graph paper


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink stain


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Junior High School


----------



## 2twenty2

K - K the eleventh letter of the alphabet


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lavatory


----------



## dotty999

M - maths lessons


----------



## poochee

N - notebooks


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officials


----------



## Grey03

P-Physical Education


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quad


----------



## Grey03

R-Rules


----------



## Gr3iz

S - showers


----------



## Grey03

T-Tea


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetables


----------



## dotty999

W - workstations


----------



## Gr3iz

A - absence


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - crayons


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drums


----------



## Gr3iz

E - "EXIT" signs


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gym class


----------



## dotty999

H - hockey sticks


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ID badge


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jock


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metal shop


----------



## HyperHenry

N - numbers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orations


----------



## dotty999

P - phrase books


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen of the prom


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarships


----------



## 2twenty2

T - teacher's pet


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella stand


----------



## poochee

V - Valedictorian


----------



## Grey03

W - Workbooks


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - assistant coach


----------



## poochee

B - ball game


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cliques


----------



## Grey03

D - Dust fan


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entrance


----------



## Grey03

F - Fire Extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade book


----------



## Grey03

H - Hunger


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwells


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jumping jacks


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lounge (teachers)


----------



## dotty999

M - monitors


----------



## Gr3iz

N - National Education Association


----------



## HyperHenry

O - open textbooks


----------



## dotty999

P - pencils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quizzes


----------



## dotty999

R - rubbers, you call them erasers


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sweat socks


----------



## Grey03

T - Talkative students


----------



## Gr3iz

U - unruly students ;-)


----------



## Grey03

V - Violent Teachers  (Some are)


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wide-ruled paper


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alarm bells


----------



## dotty999

B - boring books


----------



## poochee

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

D - dormitory


----------



## Gr3iz

E - effort


----------



## poochee

F - friends


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geography


----------



## poochee

H - Health Education


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interesting subject matter


----------



## HyperHenry

C - Chalk


----------



## dotty999

ok I'll go with J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindness


----------



## Grey03

L - Lunchtime


----------



## Gr3iz

M - modern art appreciation


----------



## dotty999

N - newspapers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exams


----------



## dotty999

P - principal


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quad-ruled paper


----------



## dotty999

R - rubbish bin


----------



## Gr3iz

S - school uniforms


----------



## poochee

T - tablet


----------



## dotty999

U - uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## HyperHenry

W - Word processors


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academician


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - children


----------



## poochee

D - debate


----------



## HyperHenry

E - Extracurricular activities


----------



## Gr3iz

F - freshman class


----------



## HyperHenry

G - girls


----------



## Grey03

H - History Class


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent studies


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Janitor's Closet


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## poochee

M - Music Class


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

N - Naughty little boys.


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

P - plagiarized book report


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## dotty999

R - religious instruction


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senior class


----------



## poochee

T - teachers lounge


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - victory dance


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

W - weird kids


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aptitude test


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Blackboards (do they have them any more? ...or is it a Whiteboard)


----------



## Grey03

C - Class Adviser



HOBOcs said:


> Blackboards (do they have them any more? ...or is it a Whiteboard)


 Yes Jim , they still have blackboards.


----------



## Gr3iz

D - deliveries


----------



## poochee

E - education


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire drill


----------



## dotty999

G - geography lesson


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hieroglyphics


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

I - indelible ink


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - latin books


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milk money


----------



## dotty999

N - newspapers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obnoxious students


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

P - perfict speling


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rules


----------



## dotty999

S - spanish lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

T - test scores


----------



## Grey03

U - Umbrella


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

V - Volcano science project


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling mats


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - afternoon classes


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - creativity


----------



## Grey03

D - Drawing pads


----------



## Gr3iz

E - extra credit


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Grey03

G - Greek Mythology


----------



## Gr3iz

H - homework hotline


----------



## Grey03

I- Identification Card


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Junior varsity team


----------



## Grey03

K -Kindergarten Teachers


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

L - Loud kids


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mean girls


----------



## poochee

girls gym


----------



## dotty999

wrong thread pooch! 

N - newspapers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officials


----------



## Grey03

P - Plants


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

*Not the dreaded

Q - *Quiet signs


----------



## Grey03

R - Reading Charts


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sr. High School


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

T - Top dog


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassman


----------



## dotty999

V - verb lesson


----------



## poochee

W - winning a game


----------



## Grey03

X - Xerox copy


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronomy club


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## Grey03

C - Class President


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doctorate


----------



## Grey03

E - Eating Classmate


----------



## Gr3iz

F - football team


----------



## Grey03

G - Geography Teachers


----------



## dotty999

H - headmaster


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsacks


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mentor


----------



## dotty999

N - news room


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oration


----------



## Grey03

P - Pen


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quill


----------



## dotty999

R - religious books


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sex education


----------



## dotty999

T - timetable


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

U - Unavailable funding


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinary school


----------



## Grey03

W - Wall clock


----------



## poochee

X-Ray Class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auditorium


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Oh yes. I remember x-ray class. We would all wear our school ...

B - Bonnets

and take pictures of each other's broken bones.


----------



## Grey03

C - Cheaters


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - extra credit


----------



## dotty999

F - first year student


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade book


----------



## Cookiegal

H - hunky teacher.


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwells


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> H - hunky teacher.


...


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz dancing class


----------



## dotty999

K - keys


----------



## poochee

L - lounge


----------



## Grey03

M - Map


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nap time


----------



## Grey03

O - Obey rules


----------



## Cookiegal

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - register


----------



## Gr3iz

S - student body elections


----------



## Grey03

T - Teacher's Table


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## dotty999

V - verb lesson


----------



## Gr3iz

W - written exams


----------



## Grey03

X - Xerox copy


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architectural drawing


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Cookiegal

C - chalk (well a long time ago anyway)


----------



## dotty999

D - desks

you remember that far back?


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> you remember that far back?


Unfortunately.


----------



## dotty999

think positive, at least you can remember, I don't even know what day it is most of the time


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I don't even know what day it is most of the time


I kow that feeling too. 

E - exams


----------



## Gr3iz

F - future


----------



## Grey03

G - Graduating Students


----------



## Gr3iz

H - history class


----------



## Grey03

I - Inkjet printers


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

J - Jocks and they're girl-friends and the cool cars they rid in with bright paint jobs with all the flames that look really hot and stuff like that.


----------



## Cookiegal

Jimmyjackjumpup said:


> J - Jocks and they're girl-friends and the cool cars they rid in with bright paint jobs with all the flames that look really hot and stuff like that.


Sounds more like "jerks" to me.


----------



## Cookiegal

K - Kindergarten


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lacrosse team


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## Grey03

O - Observing Teachers


----------



## Gr3iz

N - new math

I'll play the N since it was skipped. Next up: P ...


----------



## Grey03

P - Pencil box

oh geez , i thought it was N( I did not read the word also). My bad


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

R - Rrreading rrrighting rrrithmatic

(sorry Cookie I got bored)


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Cookiegal

T - Technical drawing class


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underclassman


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

V - Vampire evasion class


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wandering the hallways


----------



## Grey03

X - Xerox Copier Machine


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Don't we start over after W? Never mind.

Z - Zany pranks

OK now start over.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes we do, even though you skipped Y. ;-)

A - astronomy


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

B - Basket ball

I was hopping no one would catch that.


----------



## Grey03

C - Chalkboard


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exit signs


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

F - Finger paint


----------



## Grey03

G - Graphing Paper


----------



## Gr3iz

H - health class


----------



## Grey03

I - Inclined plane topics


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jumping jacks


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

K - knitting class


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecture


----------



## 2twenty2

M - math class


----------



## Gr3iz

N - new math


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

O - Oh! I forgot my homework.


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playground


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiz sheet


----------



## Grey03

R - Red Ballpen


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stencil


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

T - tops


----------



## Grey03

U - Underlined Words


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice principal


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

W = writing "I will not talk in class" 300 times on chalkboard


----------



## Gr3iz

A - ancient artifacts


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - classrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elections for class offices


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guest book


----------



## dotty999

H = history lesson


----------



## Gr3iz

I - information


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kiln


----------



## Grey03

L - Leader


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military


----------



## Grey03

N - Nasty Students


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obtuse angles


----------



## Grey03

P - Pentagon


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz grade


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

R - reasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

S - science fair


----------



## dotty999

T - tracing paper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergrad


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

V - V-neck sweaters


----------



## Grey03

W - Wall Clocks


----------



## Gr3iz

A - absolute zero


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

b - bluejeans


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Catholic school


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

D - Dunce cap


----------



## Gr3iz

E - excusable absence


----------



## dotty999

F - flute


----------



## Grey03

G - Globe


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hearing test


----------



## Grey03

I - Improving Students


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's mop bucket


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

K - know how


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lectern


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## Grey03

O - Oral Recitation


----------



## Gr3iz

P - papers


----------



## dotty999

Q - quills


----------



## Cookiegal

R - Rithmatic book 

OK, seriously, R - Road Atlas


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stencils


----------



## Grey03

T - Trash bins


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella stands


----------



## Grey03

V- Vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wisdom


----------



## Grey03

X - Xerox Copies.


----------



## Gr3iz

A - adult continuing education


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

B - Bicycle racks


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairs


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill press


----------



## Gr3iz

E - EXIT signs


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

F <--- on your report card


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grading on a curve


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illness

Hiya Dotty dear! I missed you!


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lip gloss


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## HOBOcs

N - Note Books


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oration


----------



## dotty999

P - prayer books


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

P? I am sad to say not any more Dotty.

R - Raly bad spillng


----------



## 2twenty2

S - super computer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Under Grad


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - writing implements


----------



## Gr3iz

A - absence


----------



## dotty999

B - biro pens


----------



## HOBOcs

C - Chalk board


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drafting table


----------



## dotty999

E - english lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

F - friends


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Hall Monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence tests


----------



## HOBOcs

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsacks


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Math Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - natural sciences


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Office

....as in "Go to the OFFICE"


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pricipal's office


----------



## HyperHenry

Quizes


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social studies


----------



## dotty999

T - teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - university


----------



## HOBOcs

V - Volt meter (Physics Lab)


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writing implements


----------



## jenny6

x - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acronym


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cake sales


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - erasers


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - globe


----------



## jenny6

H - History books


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## jenny6

J - Junior


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## jenny6

L - laboratory


----------



## Gr3iz

M - monitors


----------



## HOBOcs

N - Notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exam


----------



## dotty999

P - prefect badges


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz


----------



## dotty999

R - religious books


----------



## dotty999

you missed S


----------



## PopinArt

Sorry deleting the previous one

S- *s*chool *s*hoe*s *

Triple S!


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## PopinArt

U- Uniform

Let's finish this.


----------



## PopinArt

Someone V ?


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## PopinArt

Tough one above.


W-whistle

Used by soccer coaches.


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alarm (fire, etc.)


----------



## PopinArt

What happend to X, Y, Z ? 

My turn was Y.

Y-Yearbook


----------



## PopinArt

Okay the rest

X- Xenon (An element of periodic table)
Z- Zinc (Same)

Every school hangs a chart of elements.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pop, look again at the title of the thread ... ;-) 
*"A -W inside Schools**"
*
B - blackboard


----------



## HOBOcs

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dust


----------



## PopinArt

Gr3iz said:


> A -W


Unfair. I got the words with X, Y, Z.

Anybody thought that you could make words with these?

Ha! Ha!

By the way,

E-English book/class


----------



## Gr3iz

If you wish, you can play your X,Y,Z words, but the rest of us won't ... ;-)
That's just the way Dotty (the lovely young lady that started this thread) made the rules as they are. Probably because of the problems we have coming up with words starting with those letters in other games ...
F - failing grade


----------



## PopinArt

Nope, apart from those I don't have any more words with X Y Z. If it comes to my mind, I will post them.

G-Geography Book


----------



## dotty999

PopinArt said:


> Okay the rest
> 
> X- Xenon (An element of periodic table)
> Z- Zinc (Same)
> 
> Every school hangs a chart of elements.


would you please refrain from making more than one entry at a time and allow others to reply, thanks


----------



## PopinArt

Right.


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inkwell


----------



## dotty999

J - judo belt


----------



## HOBOcs

k - Kinesiology Lab


----------



## Gr3iz

L - language arts


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - PTA


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ritalin


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trigonometry


----------



## HOBOcs

U - urban studies class


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity sports


----------



## dotty999

W - web design class


----------



## HOBOcs

X - xerox printer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - administration


----------



## dotty999

B - business studies


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chem lab


----------



## dotty999

D - drama class


----------



## Gr3iz

E - eraser


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnasium


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inkwell


----------



## dotty999

J -janitor's office


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key to above mentioned location ...


----------



## dotty999

L - locker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - monkey bars (in the playground)


----------



## dotty999

N - navy blue knickers! school uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office of the dean


----------



## dotty999

P - paper clips


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen of the prom


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber

you'd say eraser..


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scissors

I'd say you might be correct in any context ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

T - ticket machine

correct answer!


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## dotty999

V - vending machine


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writing tablet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero tolerance


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Apple computers


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bubble gum


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chalkboard


----------



## 2twenty2

D - DVD drive


----------



## Gr3iz

E - "Exit" signs


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hall pass


----------



## 2twenty2

I - impressive young lady/man


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lectern


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mathematics


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NASCAR race class trip


----------



## Gr3iz

O - offices


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Principle's office


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quizzes


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recess


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarship


----------



## dotty999

T - text books


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U. S. History


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling team


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple for teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bobby socks


----------



## dotty999

C - classrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doors


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easels


----------



## dotty999

F - fire alarm


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graffiti


----------



## dotty999

H - history book


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Internet


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitorial staff


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kindergarten


----------



## 2twenty2

L - litter


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencils


----------



## dotty999

Q - questionaires


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stencil


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tests


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB thumb drive


----------



## dotty999

V - vegetable rack


----------



## Gr3iz

W - women's locker room


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

It's your game, Dotty, with your rules --- A-_*W*_ ... ;-)

A - absent


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - children


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - education


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire alarm


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history class


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jawbreaker


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lectern


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metal shop


----------



## 2twenty2

N - necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exam


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pictures


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ruler


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher's pet


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undergrad


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algebra


----------



## 2twenty2

B - beautiful babes


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cheerleaders


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school


----------



## dotty999

F - french book


----------



## Gr3iz

G - globe


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hanky panky


----------



## Gr3iz

I - India ink


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journal


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letters


----------



## Gr3iz

M - microbiology


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orations


----------



## 2twenty2

P - papier mâché


----------



## dotty999

Q - quills


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rally


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

T - text book


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water cooler


----------



## Gr3iz

A - air conditioning


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book case


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chem lab


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drawing


----------



## dotty999

E - examination paper


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flow charts


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school


----------



## dotty999

I - ink stand


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese language class


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## 2twenty2

you no like "K"?


----------



## Gr3iz

We're alphabetically challenged today ... ;-) Go ahead, you play it.


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge

(next letter "M")


----------



## Gr3iz

M - multiplication


----------



## 2twenty2

N - new student


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - practices


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recess


----------



## dotty999

S - satchel


----------



## 2twenty2

T - triangle


----------



## dotty999

U - union rep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window of opportunity


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algebraic expressions


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book worm


----------



## Gr3iz

C - counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dark room (photography)


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronics lab


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag(s)


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hobbit, the (book, not movie)


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jock strap


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsack


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laptop


----------



## dotty999

M - music room


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oboe (in Dotty's music room)


----------



## 2twenty2

P - photo


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen of the prom


----------



## 2twenty2

R - report card


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voting


----------



## dotty999

W - workshops


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

A - adult education


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basketball


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cheerleaders


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dunce cap


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronics lab


----------



## 2twenty2

F - father


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## 2twenty2

H - heathers


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juice box


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lectern


----------



## Gr3iz

M - morning classes


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O - offices


----------



## 2twenty2

P - parent teacher meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiet time


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recorder


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarship


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermometer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underclassmen


----------



## 2twenty2

V - video recorder


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academician


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bluetooth


----------



## Gr3iz

C - classmates


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educational materials


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag


----------



## Gr3iz

G - girl's locker room


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## Gr3iz

I - information


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keys


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lab


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nic card


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plastic ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quadratic equations


----------



## dotty999

R - religious books


----------



## Gr3iz

S - substitute teacher


----------



## dotty999

T - text books


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principal


----------



## dotty999

W - work report


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletic department


----------



## 2twenty2

B - BBC documentary


----------



## dotty999

C - Cloakroom


----------



## 2twenty2

D - darkroom


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educators


----------



## 2twenty2

F - first day


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade book


----------



## 2twenty2

H - happy face


----------



## Gr3iz

I - igneous rock studies


----------



## 2twenty2

J - job posting


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lacrosse game


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milk money


----------



## 2twenty2

N - newspaper


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - playing


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - religious books


----------



## Gr3iz

S - study hall


----------



## 2twenty2

T - teacher's assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwear on a flagpole


----------



## dotty999

V - violin class


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerxes class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - activities


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bible study


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clubs


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Excel training


----------



## dotty999

F - forms as in benches


----------



## Gr3iz

G - goals and objectives


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink stain


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karate class


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mothers


----------



## dotty999

N - notebooks


----------



## 2twenty2

O - overdue assignment


----------



## dotty999

P - physical education lesson


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiet time


----------



## dotty999

R - register


----------



## 2twenty2

S - science class


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undergrad


----------



## Gr3iz

V - values


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waste basket


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algorithm


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glass


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hall


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jock


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lesson planner


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maps


----------



## dotty999

N - news board


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - petition


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz paper


----------



## dotty999

R - religious instruction


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarships


----------



## dotty999

T - test papers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - very difficult math equation


----------



## Gr3iz

W - woefully underpaid teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bad grades


----------



## dotty999

C - classrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

D - day off


----------



## dotty999

E - english lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

F - failing grade


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - holiday


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insinuation


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior high


----------



## 2twenty2

K - koala bear picture


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Language arts


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mop


----------



## Gr3iz

N - new math


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oboe


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rules


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sweat pants


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology


----------



## RT

U - urinals


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice principal


----------



## RT

W = water fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

A - audio/visual equipment


----------



## 2twenty2

B - black eye


----------



## Gr3iz

C - classrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dunce cap


----------



## Gr3iz

E - extra credit


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flour


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graduation exercises


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot pants


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ideas


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jealousy


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king and queen of the prom


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lip gloss


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mensa Club


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nap time


----------



## Gr3iz

O - off day


----------



## 2twenty2

P - perfume


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quizzes


----------



## 2twenty2

R - registration


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seventh grade


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transfer paper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassmen


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoga


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auditorium


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book marker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cheerleader


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Exit signs


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grammar lessons


----------



## 2twenty2

H - home room


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent thinkers


----------



## 2twenty2

J - javelin


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Master's degree


----------



## dotty999

N - news letter


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office workers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz papers


----------



## dotty999

R - rubbers, the Brit name for erasers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sequins


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher's union


----------



## dotty999

U- uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity sports


----------



## dotty999

W - writing paper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletes


----------



## 2twenty2

B - british flag


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clubs


----------



## dotty999

D - dining hall


----------



## Gr3iz

E - early dismissal


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geology lab


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hard cover book


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent thinking


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeans


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kerchief


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laughing


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meals


----------



## dotty999

N - news groups


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exams


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality education


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recycling


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Social Studies


----------



## dotty999

T - times tables


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undergrad


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - windows


----------



## Gr3iz

A - archeology


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basic internet service


----------



## Gr3iz

C - classrooms


----------



## dotty999

D - dining hall


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eye chart


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google chrome


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hall pass


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel chip set


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mentor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quizzes


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restroom


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher's lounge


----------



## 2twenty2

U - unsharpened pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity teams


----------



## 2twenty2

W - world map


----------



## Gr3iz

A - abacus


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

D - dancing class


----------



## Gr3iz

E - education


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graduation exercises


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Internet access


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - library


----------



## Gr3iz

M - music


----------



## dotty999

N - newspapers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oxymoron


----------



## Gr3iz

P - progress report


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - question & answer session


----------



## Gr3iz

R - restrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tangents


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - woodwork room


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academy


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blue tooth


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clique


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dentistry


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor of school newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

F - female anatomy


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gym


----------



## 2twenty2

H - home room


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent thinking


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jersey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - labratory


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milk money


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nutty professor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oboe in the band


----------



## 2twenty2

P - principle


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality education


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recess


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seniors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trapezoid


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassmen


----------



## 2twenty2

V - victory


----------



## dotty999

W - workshop


----------



## Gr3iz

A - advanced classes


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book shelf


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cafeteria


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - energy


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geology lab


----------



## 2twenty2

H - honors student


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IQ test


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jump rope


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - litter basket


----------



## Gr3iz

M - millennials


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exams


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality education


----------



## dotty999

R - rubbers, aka erasers doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seventh grade


----------



## 2twenty2

T - teenyboppers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art


----------



## 2twenty2

B - backpack


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cloakroom


----------



## 2twenty2

D - denim vest


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entrance


----------



## 2twenty2

F - free wifi


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hallways


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ipad


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jump rope


----------



## dotty999

K - keys


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecture hall


----------



## dotty999

M - Maths tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - new student


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil painting


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questions


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reading comprehension


----------



## 2twenty2

S - slacker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telephones


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice principal


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

A - associate professor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basketball court


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairs


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dunce cap


----------



## Gr3iz

E - early classes


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag pole


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graph paper


----------



## 2twenty2

H - high five


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juveniles


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kindergarten


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maps


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nervous kids


----------



## 2twenty2

O - osmosis experiment


----------



## Gr3iz

P - PTA meeting


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tome


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassman


----------



## 2twenty2

V - video projector


----------



## dotty999

W - work station


----------



## Gr3iz

A - A-students


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama club


----------



## dotty999

E - English literature


----------



## volttackle

F- Foreign Exchange Student


----------



## 2twenty2

G - girls


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior high school


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karate


----------



## dotty999

L - lockers


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mothers


----------



## dotty999

N - notebooks


----------



## Gr3iz

O - open-book test


----------



## volttackle

P - Principal


----------



## Gr3iz

Hello! And welcome to TSG!!

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recess


----------



## Gr3iz

S - schedules


----------



## 2twenty2

T - theories


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arts and crafts


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - classrooms


----------



## dotty999

D - drawing pins


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## dotty999

F - forms


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guests


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kindergarten


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meals


----------



## dotty999

N - notice board


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office workers


----------



## dotty999

P - physical education lesson


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restroom


----------



## Gr3iz

S - skills


----------



## 2twenty2

T - touch screen


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## dotty999

W - woodwork class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - assistant coach


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baton


----------



## dotty999

C - classroom


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama club


----------



## dotty999

E - evening class


----------



## Gr3iz

F - failing grade


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - holiday


----------



## dotty999

you'd spend a holiday inside a school? 

I - ink stand


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior


----------



## dotty999

K - keys


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laboratory


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mr.


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse's office


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office software


----------



## dotty999

P - papers


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality education


----------



## dotty999

R - register


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senior


----------



## 2twenty2

T - training


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ugly teachers


----------



## dotty999

V - violin classes


----------



## 2twenty2

W - windows software


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple for teacher


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cafeteria


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electives


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire alarm system


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade 5


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ink well


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jumping rope


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - laptops


----------



## Gr3iz

M - makeup test


----------



## dotty999

N - newspapers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz


----------



## dotty999

R - religious instruction


----------



## HOBOcs

S - Substitute Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

T - textbook


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - windows 10


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baggies


----------



## Gr3iz

C - crayons


----------



## dotty999

D - dining hall


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - globe


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ink well


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's room


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - latin books


----------



## Gr3iz

M - middle school


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notepad


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stapler


----------



## dotty999

T - test papers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassmen


----------



## dotty999

V - vice principals office


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writing tablet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple for teacher


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cell phone


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## dotty999

E - english teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

F - failing grade


----------



## dotty999

G- geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardwood floor (gym)


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jump rope


----------



## dotty999

K - knowledge base


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locker


----------



## dotty999

M - monitors


----------



## Gr3iz

N - numbers


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pupils


----------



## dotty999

Q - quills


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rules


----------



## dotty999

S - satchels


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology


----------



## dotty999

U - union office


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - woodwork class


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art supplies


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - classrooms


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school


----------



## dotty999

F - fax machine


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade book


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent studies


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meals


----------



## dotty999

N - new books


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## dotty999

P - paint pot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - rest room


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seniors


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - union (teacher's or student)


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vice Principle


----------



## dotty999

W - white board


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysics


----------



## dotty999

B - bibles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cooking classes


----------



## dotty999

D - dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Euclidian geometry


----------



## dotty999

F - forms known here as benches which are used for pupils to sit on, never had chairs in assembly


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grammar


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent studies


----------



## dotty999

J - judo lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - menu (lunch)


----------



## dotty999

N - news board


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officer


----------



## HOBOcs

p - principal


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback of the JV football team


----------



## dotty999

R - religious books


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scalene triangles


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassman


----------



## dotty999

V - verb table


----------



## Gr3iz

W - words


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yearbook


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alumni


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bristol board


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairs


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drawings


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric train set


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fifth grade


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade book


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hallway


----------



## Gr3iz

I - in-school detention


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lists


----------



## Gr3iz

M - media


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral quiz


----------



## 2twenty2

P - playground


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scalpel


----------



## Gr3iz

T - textbook


----------



## 2twenty2

U - unwanted attention


----------



## dotty999

V - visitors book


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writers cramp


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple


----------



## dotty999

B - bibles


----------



## 2twenty2

C - choir


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educators


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graphic arts


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hallway


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kindergarten


----------



## dotty999

L - latin books


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

N - network


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - principal


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## dotty999

R - rest room


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stool


----------



## Gr3iz

T - text books


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writing pad


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bubblegum


----------



## dotty999

C- classroom


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorknob


----------



## dotty999

E - easels


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flag


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

I - institution


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lobby


----------



## dotty999

M - music room


----------



## Gr3iz

N - new kid


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychiatrist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quickbooks software


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stool


----------



## dotty999

T - timetables


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergraduate


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valedictorian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling team


----------



## 2twenty2

A - art class


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clipboard


----------



## dotty999

D - dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emergency exit


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - German teacher


----------



## dotty999

H - hymn books


----------



## 2twenty2

I - interesting books


----------



## dotty999

J - journals


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - Latin books


----------



## Gr3iz

M - music


----------



## dotty999

N - notebooks


----------



## DoggosTacos

O - Opportunities


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - science lab


----------



## dotty999

T - typewriters


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upperclassman


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vandalism


----------



## Gr3iz

W - workbook


----------



## 2twenty2

A - android tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boy's room


----------



## dotty999

C - cloak room


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detention


----------



## Gr3iz

E - election (class president)


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foolscap (writing or printing paper, 13 by 17 inches or 13 by 16 inches)


----------



## dotty999

too much information 

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harvard


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intellect


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kool-aid


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milk money


----------



## dotty999

N - newspapers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - old map


----------



## dotty999

P - printer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - role call


----------



## 2twenty2

S - singing


----------



## Gr3iz

T - try-outs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb cord


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteers


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## 2twenty2

A - art


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballet


----------



## dotty999

C - classrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drawings


----------



## 2twenty2

E - email


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

G - goalie


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hat


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwells


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lunchroom


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mops


----------



## dotty999

N - netball


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exam


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quizzes


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restroom


----------



## Gr3iz

S - substitute teachers


----------



## dotty999

T - tutors


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## dotty999

V - verb tables


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling mats


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academy


----------



## dotty999

B - bibles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clubs


----------



## dotty999

D - dance class


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exams


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnasium


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IQ test


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manners


----------



## dotty999

N - notice board


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - PTA meeting


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quart bottle


----------



## dotty999

R - reports


----------



## Gr3iz

S - snack time


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity football team


----------



## dotty999

W - woodwork lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alarm


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cramming for exams


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - easel


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gravy


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack or jill


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsack


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laser pointer


----------



## dotty999

M - Maths books


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nap time


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playground


----------



## ac3r

Q - Quizlets


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roll call

Greetings! Welcome to TSG!!


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - thermostat


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virgin


----------



## 2twenty2

W - windows 10


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletics


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bell


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairs


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - education


----------



## dotty999

F - french literature


----------



## Gr3iz

G - German


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IT department


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Military school


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nike


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officials


----------



## dotty999

P - pupils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quad


----------



## ac3r

R - Retards

Thanks Gr3iz. Its good to be here.


----------



## 2twenty2

S - students


----------



## ac3r

T - Textbooks


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergraduate students


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writing


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

A - abacus


----------



## HOBOcs

I guess we are leaving out letters... x, z

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

Supposed to leave out "Y", too, Jim. Read the thread title ... ;-)

C - counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Supposed to leave out "Y", too ... ;-)




D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E - engineering classes


----------



## dotty999

F - french dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grandstands


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history class


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's closet


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kingston sd card


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meals


----------



## 2twenty2

N - ninth grade


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officials


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pointer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tuba


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling team


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boy's locker room


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chart


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exit sign


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire drill


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - handwriting


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior varsity


----------



## 2twenty2

K - K-Tel record


----------



## dotty999

L - lockers


----------



## Gr3iz

M - main entrance


----------



## dotty999

N - netball


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pointer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality education


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - substitute


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vcr


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling team


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A - academics


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - children


----------



## dotty999

D - daily bulletin


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elocution lessons


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graduation


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - latin books


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milk money


----------



## dotty999

N - notebooks


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral quiz


----------



## dotty999

P - pencils


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quotients


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recess


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trombone


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undergraduate student


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violence


----------



## Gr3iz

W - walls


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arts & crafts


----------



## Driftbaby

B - Black board


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chalk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drums


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flute


----------



## Gr3iz

G - greasy lunches


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hamburger


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior high school


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laboratory


----------



## dotty999

M - maths books


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkins


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange crayon


----------



## 2twenty2

P - parent / teacher interview


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## Driftbaby

R - Research


----------



## Gr3iz

S - subjects


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thumb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

U - university


----------



## dotty999

university inside a school?


----------



## Gr3iz

Inside a school's name ... ;-) I've used elementary school, high school and junior high school before. You had no problem with those ...


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valentine


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water fountain (or, as they call them around here, a bubbler ...)


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alphabet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairs


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geography


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapsacks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lunch box


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mirror


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - official


----------



## 2twenty2

P - principle


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - religious instruction


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scalene triangles


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## dotty999

W - water fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple


----------



## 2twenty2

B - books 📚 📓 📔 📒 📕 📗 📘 📙 📖


----------



## dotty999

C - classrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronics


----------



## dotty999

F - forms aka benches


----------



## 2twenty2

G - green marker


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processors


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior varsity basketball team


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laptop


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metal shop


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral exam


----------



## 2twenty2

P - problem solving


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reeboks


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholarship


----------



## 2twenty2

T - twitter


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ulcers


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violin


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writing


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xeroxes


----------



## Gr3iz

A - accounting


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

D - dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emergency exit signs


----------



## dotty999

F - french phrase books


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geometry


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot chic


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior walls


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jujitsu


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Latino


----------



## dotty999

M - maths book


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutrition


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office


----------



## Gr3iz

P - principal


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social studies


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valedictorian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wand


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alma mater


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cooks


----------



## 2twenty2

D - DVDs


----------



## Gr3iz

E - early dismissal


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage receptacle


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Internet access


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kids


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meals


----------



## 2twenty2

N - niece


----------



## Gr3iz

L, M, U -- ?????? Huh? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> L, M, U -- ?????? Huh? ;-)


Oops! 

I fixed it! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

O - observation


----------



## dotty999

P - printing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quadrangle


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radio


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher's lounge


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## Gr3iz

V - victory


----------



## dotty999

W - writing implements


----------



## Gr3iz

A - algebra


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boasting


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dummy


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## Gr3iz

F - failing grade


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## Gr3iz

H - happy children (when the final bell rings)


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insults


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jests


----------



## 2twenty2

K - krazy glue


----------



## dotty999

L - latin books


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magnets


----------



## 2twenty2

N - new student


----------



## Gr3iz

O - old teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plant


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scissors


----------



## dotty999

T - timetables


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniforms


----------



## dotty999

V - vending machines


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water fountain


----------



## smilinjenn7

A- absent students


----------



## dotty999

B - blackboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chaulk


----------



## dotty999

D - dictionary

I was just thinkin.. absent students aren't inside schools ..


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exams

Don't overthink it, dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

F - french books

I didn't really need to think about it, I was right


----------



## Gr3iz

G - goodbye -- This used to be fun ...


----------



## dotty999

H - history books

fun has taken a back seat for now, we have to make the best of what we have and know that better things are coming. Life can be monotonous but it will improve


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inquiring minds


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kathy


----------



## RT

L - Librarian


----------



## 2twenty2

M - music


----------



## dotty999

N - notebooks


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange paint


----------



## dotty999

P - pencils


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stairs


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb thumb drive


----------



## dotty999

V - visitors book


----------



## 2twenty2

W - windows 10 / 8 / 7 / XP / ME / 98se / 3.1 / DOS


----------



## dotty999

no X 

Y - year books


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ants


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cafeteria


----------



## cwwozniak

D - doors


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earbuds


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## cwwozniak

gymnasium


----------



## dotty999

history books


----------



## cwwozniak

index cards


----------



## dotty999

janitor's office


----------



## cwwozniak

kick stool


----------



## dotty999

lesson plan


----------



## cwwozniak

microscope


----------



## dotty999

N - notice board


----------



## 2twenty2

oscilloscope


----------



## dotty999

P - pencils


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - quarterly report card


----------



## 2twenty2

restroom


----------



## cwwozniak

S - stapler


----------



## 2twenty2

thumb drive


----------



## dotty999

T - tracing paper


----------



## 2twenty2

vice principle


----------



## cwwozniak

wringer


----------



## User55555555587

Atlas


----------



## 2twenty2

books


----------



## cwwozniak

chalkboard


----------



## 2twenty2

dimples


----------



## cwwozniak

exit sign


----------



## dotty999

F - foolscap paper


----------



## cwwozniak

gold star

Do teachers still put these on exceptional work turned in by a student or have they stopped so as not to offend less capable students?


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> gold star
> 
> Do teachers still put these on exceptional work turned in by a student or have they stopped so as not to offend less capable students?


Don't know

HP printer


----------



## User55555555587

Internet explorer


----------



## 2twenty2

jockstrap


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt skirt


----------



## 2twenty2

lipstick


----------



## User55555555587

MacBook


----------



## 2twenty2

notebook


----------



## cwwozniak

orange colored crayon


----------



## User55555555587

Periodic table


----------



## cwwozniak

Quantum Physics textbook


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## cwwozniak

S - spiral notebook

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

teacher


----------



## cwwozniak

U - unruled index card


----------



## 2twenty2

violence


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## User55555555587

Xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - year books


----------



## cwwozniak

A - assessment tests


----------



## User55555555587

B - Books


----------



## 2twenty2

camera


----------



## User55555555587

D - Desks


----------



## cwwozniak

E - English class


----------



## 2twenty2

fire extinguisher


----------



## cwwozniak

G - graph paper


----------



## 2twenty2

history text book


----------



## cwwozniak

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops letters of the alphabet

jacket


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> I - inkwell





2twenty2 said:


> letters of the alphabet


Speaking of letters of the alphabet, what happened to J and K?


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's room


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops!


L - library


----------



## cwwozniak

M - markers


----------



## 2twenty2

N - note book


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## cwwozniak

P - photocopier


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## cwwozniak

R - red pencil


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## cwwozniak

T - television set


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox


----------



## cwwozniak

Y - yardstick


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip ties


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Assembly Hall


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book shelf


----------



## cwwozniak

C - construction paper


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## cwwozniak

E - electric typewriter


----------



## dotty999

F - foolscap paper


----------



## cwwozniak

G - gym teacher


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## cwwozniak

J - junior varsity sweater


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L - library


----------



## cwwozniak

M - marching band


----------



## dotty999

N - news group


----------



## 2twenty2

O - old maps


----------



## dotty999

P - paper clips


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quotient


----------



## cwwozniak

R - ruled notebook

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## cwwozniak

T - table


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## cwwozniak

V - vacuum cleaner


----------



## dotty999

W - writing pad


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## cwwozniak

Y - yellow hilighter


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero x one + five =


----------



## dotty999

A - art work


----------



## 2twenty2

B - books


----------



## dotty999

C - classrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desks


----------



## cwwozniak

E - extension cord


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## cwwozniak

G - glue stick


----------



## dotty999

H - history books


----------



## cwwozniak

I - instructor


----------



## dotty999

J - jotter pads


----------



## cwwozniak

K - keys


----------



## dotty999

L - lesson plans


----------



## cwwozniak

M - meeting room


----------



## dotty999

N - notice board


----------



## cwwozniak

O - Olympic sized swimming pool


----------



## dotty999

P - pencils


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - quiz sheet


----------



## dotty999

R - religious instruction


----------



## 2twenty2

S - science lab


----------



## User55555555587

T- teacher


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## cwwozniak

V - vocational guidance counselor 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

W - work station

Hi Chuck!


----------



## User55555555587

X - xylophone 


Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

Year stats

Hi


----------



## 2twenty2

A - absenteeism


----------



## cwwozniak

B - blackboard


----------



## dotty999

C - chalk


----------



## cwwozniak

D - detention hall


----------



## dotty999

E- educational books


----------



## cwwozniak

F - filing cabinets


----------



## dotty999

G - geography maps


----------



## cwwozniak

H - hall monitor

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockstrap


----------



## cwwozniak

K - kitchen staff


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lectern


----------



## cwwozniak

M - multiplication tables

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

N - notice board


----------



## cwwozniak

O - open book test


----------



## dotty999

P - paper clips


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R- rubbers, aka erasers


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> R- rubbers, aka erasers


😉 👍

S - sneakers


----------



## cwwozniak

T- table


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## cwwozniak

V - Venetian blinds

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## dotty999

X - Xmas service


----------



## cwwozniak

Y - yellow chalk


----------



## dotty999

Z - zero tolerance poster


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Assistant Principal

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

B - binder


----------



## dotty999

C - cloakroom


----------



## 2twenty2

D - door


----------



## cwwozniak

E - extra credit assignments


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## HOBOcs

I - Ink wells


----------



## cwwozniak

J - jumper uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kissing


----------



## cwwozniak

L - lunchroom ladies


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mathematics


----------



## cwwozniak

N - non-credit courses


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office (principle's)


----------



## cwwozniak

P - Printer ink cartridge


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## dotty999

R - religious books


----------



## 2twenty2

S - school football team photos


----------



## dotty999

T - typewriters


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB thumb drives


----------



## cwwozniak

V - vestibule


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bongos


----------



## dotty999

C - classrooms


----------



## cwwozniak

D - dictionary

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

E - educational books

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

F - fire alarm bells


----------



## dotty999

G - geography map


----------



## cwwozniak

H - Honors student


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inches


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitors room


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knowledge


----------



## dotty999

L- lockers


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mirror


----------



## cwwozniak

N - notepads


----------



## 2twenty2

O - old books


----------



## cwwozniak

P - private tutor


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## cwwozniak

R - rubber bands


----------



## 2twenty2

S - school books


----------



## dotty999

T - teachers


----------



## cwwozniak

U - upholstered chair


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## 2twenty2

A -atlas


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## cwwozniak

C - calculator


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dunce cap


----------



## cwwozniak

E - extra credit homework

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

F - french lessons


----------



## cwwozniak

G - German lessons


----------



## 2twenty2

H - homeroom


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## cwwozniak

K - keys


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lunch time


----------



## cwwozniak

M - microscope

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

N - New world atlas


----------



## cwwozniak

O - Outdated world map


----------



## dotty999

P - prefect badges


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - rest room


----------



## cwwozniak

S - standardized test


----------



## dotty999

T - typewriters


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb portable drive


----------



## cwwozniak

V - vocabulary quiz


----------



## dotty999

W - work stations


----------



## 2twenty2

A - atlas


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## cwwozniak

C - college ruled paper


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detention


----------



## cwwozniak

E - encyclopedia


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan


----------



## cwwozniak

G - groundskeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

H - homeroom


----------



## cwwozniak

I - intern teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

J - java


----------



## cwwozniak

K - kilt


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laptop


----------



## cwwozniak

M - metronome


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nano mp3 player


----------



## cwwozniak

O - oven


----------



## 2twenty2

P - principle's office


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - quadrille ruled graph paper


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recklessness


----------



## cwwozniak

S - Social Studies textbook


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transfer paper


----------



## cwwozniak

U - underclassmen


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violence


----------



## cwwozniak

W - waste basket


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abacus


----------



## dotty999

B - bibles


----------



## cwwozniak

C - cartons of milk


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easter egg decorating


----------



## dotty999

F - fiction books


----------



## cwwozniak

G - geometry textbooks

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history


----------



## dotty999

I - information technology


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jumping rope


----------



## cwwozniak

K - Kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laptop


----------



## dotty999

M - music room


----------



## cwwozniak

N - No Smoking sign

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

O - office

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

P - pencil sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## dotty999

R - rubbers


----------



## cwwozniak

S - staircase


----------



## dotty999

T - tutors


----------



## cwwozniak

U - underage drinking


----------



## dotty999

v - vice principle


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## dotty999

X - Xbox


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alphabet


----------



## cwwozniak

B - bookshelves 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

C - classrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

D - drum


----------



## cwwozniak

E - electric pencil sharpener


----------



## dotty999

F - felt tip pens


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graduation


----------



## cwwozniak

H - hallways


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internet access


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor's room


----------



## cwwozniak

K - keyring (hanging from the janitor's belt)


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laughter


----------



## cwwozniak

M - marching band


----------



## 2twenty2

N - network


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## cwwozniak

P - playground


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiz books


----------



## cwwozniak

R - rubber stamp


----------



## dotty999

S - science lab


----------



## cwwozniak

T - telephone


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violence


----------



## cwwozniak

W - white chalk


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apps


----------



## cwwozniak

B - bulletin board


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## cwwozniak

D - department head


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-learning


----------



## dotty999

F - french books


----------



## cwwozniak

G - graph paper

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

H - history teacher

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

I - intercom


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kindergarten


----------



## dotty999

L - lesson plans


----------



## cwwozniak

M - microscope


----------



## 2twenty2

N - news paper


----------



## dotty999

O - office


----------



## cwwozniak

P - paper clips


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## cwwozniak

Report Card


----------



## dotty999

stencil set


----------



## cwwozniak

T - teacher's lounge

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

U - uniforms


----------



## cwwozniak

V - vice-principal


----------



## dotty999

W - wall charts


----------



## bobc

xerox machine


----------



## cwwozniak

Y - yellow chalk


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoned areas


----------



## cwwozniak

A - Algebra test


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## cwwozniak

C - composition notebook


----------



## dotty999

D - desks


----------



## cwwozniak

E - envelopes


----------



## dotty999

F - fans


----------



## cwwozniak

G - green chalkboard



dotty999 said:


> F - fans


Hello, Dotty! I am reading that the UK is in the middle of a heatwave. Did it affect your choice for that entry?


----------



## dotty999

H - homework book


----------



## cwwozniak

I - index cards


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## cwwozniak

K - kitchen


----------



## dotty999

L - lessons list


----------



## cwwozniak

M - maps


----------



## dotty999

N - newspapers


----------



## cwwozniak

O - open book test


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## cwwozniak

Q - "Quiet" sign in library


----------



## dotty999

R - rulers


----------



## cwwozniak

S- stairwell


----------



## dotty999

T - timetables


----------



## cwwozniak

U - uniforms


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valedictorian


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## HOBOcs

X - Xerox printer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow pencil


----------

